# Bild aufrastern: € Münzen



## quaxdachs (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit, folgende "Bastelidee" umzusetzen:
ich habe ein Foto in großer Auflösung. Dieses Foto soll als Forlage dienen. Ich will ein Bild erstellen, das mit €-Münzen eben dieses Foto nachbildet. D.h. in dem Münzen-Mosaik soll man anschließend das Foto erkennen.
Problem: die €-Münzen haben ja unterschiedliche Größen und Farben. 

Fällt euch ein Plugin oder ein Weg ein, der mir aus meiner Vorlage ein Rasterbild (?) erstellt, dass eben nur aus Punkten unterschiedlicher Größe besteht und gleichzeitig die Farbe der Münzen berücksichtigt, damit man das Foto anschließend farblich erkennen kann?
Ich habe Filter gefunden zur Rasterung in unterschiedliche Punktgrößen, zur Rasterung in Punkte gleicher Größe aber unterschiedlicher Farbe, aber die Kombination finde ich nicht...

Danke schon mal für eure Ideen.
quax


----------



## Leola13 (7. Juli 2011)

Hai,

ich habe zwar nicht so ganz genau verstanden was du genau willst,

.. aber es gibt Freeware Programme (such mal nach Mosaik) wo ein vorgegebenes Bild aus vielen Einzelbilden gebildet wird.
Wenn du also die Münzen als Einzelbilder nimmst und dein Vorlagefoto damit nachstellst sollte es klappen.

.. oder ich habe dich völlig falsch verstanden.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Juli 2011)

Hi,
Rasterbator sollte das sein was du suchst: http://arje.net/rasterbator

Viele Grüße


----------

